# First banking



## jhardin80 (Mar 6, 2014)

My wife and her ex bought week 16 at Grandview at Las Vegas. It's every other year 1 bedroom sleeps 4 and we just paid it off and got all the dues up to date thru the end of this year. I know it's within the 60 day period but wanted to see if that week was needed and if we could go ahead and bank it with you guys since we won't be able to use it this year.

EDIT: Also, when I signed up on your site, I don't know if I put in the right resort member number or not. We have an account number and a contract number, which one would I use?

EDIT: There is also a contract ID that we have so I have no clue which one to put in.


----------



## JudyS (Mar 8, 2014)

I'm not sure what exchange company you are trying to use, but TUG is not an exchange company. TUG is a discussion forum for timeshare owners. You can't bank weeks at this site.


----------



## csxjohn (Mar 8, 2014)

JudyS said:


> I'm not sure what exchange company you are trying to use, but TUG is not an exchange company. TUG is a discussion forum for timeshare owners. You can't bank weeks at this site.



This is the "Ask DAE" forum and the OP is asking DAE these questions.

DAE does not always get back to questions here in a timely manner so sometimes phone calls are in order.

It's nice to pose the questions here for others that may have similar questions.


----------



## JudyS (Mar 9, 2014)

Oops, sorry. I understand the post now. I agree that it's nice to have DAE answering questions here!


----------



## jhardin80 (Mar 10, 2014)

JudyS said:


> Oops, sorry. I understand the post now. I agree that it's nice to have DAE answering questions here!



Yes I should have updated this the other day. I have since called them directly and they are going to bank our week for us since we will not be able to use it this year!


----------



## csxjohn (Mar 10, 2014)

jhardin80 said:


> Yes I should have updated this the other day. I have since called them directly and they are going to bank our week for us since we will not be able to use it this year!



I'm glad that worked out for you, they usually help as much as they can.

I think you'll like being a member there.  I upgraded to gold but usually get my money back in the discounts they offer.


----------



## Ask DAE (Mar 10, 2014)

*Thank you for the inquiries!*

We do try to answer posts as soon as we see them. Sorry we were a bit late here... We love Las Vegas deposits and take them as late 60 days prior to check in date, although we love deposits that are made 6 months or earlier. This gives all of our members more variety to choose from when they want to vacation. DAE members likes to book an average of 5 months in advance of the check in date. This month, in fact, we are rewarding early depositors (those that deposit over 6 months in advance of the check in date) with $50 off their next exchange, $50 off of their next bonus week purchase *and* $50 off of their next rental -  $150 total discounts)!


----------

